# Movie Season 2013



## billc

Well, movie season is here...

Iron Man 3
Superman
Kick *** 2
The Purge


Any others that may be interesting?


----------



## Steve

Star Trek: Into Darkness
After Earth
Now you See Me (the one about the kids who use "magic" to rob banks)
World War Z
Wolverine
The Internship looks funny.
The Lone Ranger could be terrible, or it could be okay.  Trailers are pretty good.
Pacific Rim is also looking pretty good.  Guillermo Del Toro and giant robots.
Elysium could also be a surprise hit.


----------



## arnisador

billc said:


> Well, movie season is here...
> 
> Iron Man 3



This could've been much better.


----------



## billc

Man of Steel...Chris Nolan and Zack Snyder...could be pretty good.

Wolverine doesn't look that good...I hope to be surprised.

World War Z has had a lot of bad rumors...we'll see...


----------



## Steve

arnisador said:


> This could've been much better.


Agreed, but it wasn't bad.  I think that the first two were better movies.  



billc said:


> Man of Steel...Chris Nolan and Zack Snyder...could be pretty good.


Zack Snyder's movies are visually stunning, but tend to lack any kind of substance at all.  Sucker Punch and 300 were both like watching all of the cut scenes from a video game strung together, without getting to actually play the game.  Very disappointing.  I'll see the movie at some point, but whether I see it in theaters or wait for Netflix will depend upon the reviews.


> Wolverine doesn't look that good...I hope to be surprised.


This one could be great, if it's sufficiently gritty.  I haven't heard whether it's PG13 or R.  I'd say, if it's R, that's a good sign.


> World War Z has had a lot of bad rumors...we'll see...


Haven't heard much about this one yet, other than that it has a huge budget.


----------



## billc

I think adding Chris Nolan to the Man of Steel equation may make a difference...I'll see it and let you know...


----------



## Steve

billc said:


> I think adding Chris Nolan to the Man of Steel equation may make a difference...I'll see it and let you know...



Nolan has stated in interviews that this is very much a Zack Snyder film.  But I'll look forward to your review.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arnisador

ST3 soon!


----------



## Steve

arnisador said:


> ST3 soon!



What's st3?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## arnisador

Oops, meant ST2--Star Trek opens tomorrow (Wed.) at midnight.


----------



## billc

I saw Iron Man 3....a good redbox movie...

needed more suit action...I can understand Don Cheadle and Robert Downey wanting a lot of screen time outside of the suits...but it is called Iron Man for a reason.  It would be like Superman not wanting to use his super powers...for 90% of the movie, and then throwing in a bunch just at the end.

I wanted to like the first Star Trek film...but the problem is they don't understand the military.  Putting Kirk in charge of the Enterprise before he ever graduated from the academy, let alone served on other ships...was too much of a stretch.  The rebel without a cause attitude of Kirk in the beginning was kind of unreal as well...for someone to get into the academy.

I hope the next one is better, but the Brit. has already made politically disparaging remarks so there isn't a lot of hope there for this to be better than the first movie.


----------



## Steve

billc said:


> I saw Iron Man 3....a good redbox movie...
> 
> needed more suit action...I can understand Don Cheadle and Robert Downey wanting a lot of screen time outside of the suits...but it is called Iron Man for a reason.  It would be like Superman not wanting to use his super powers...for 90% of the movie, and then throwing in a bunch just at the end.
> 
> I wanted to like the first Star Trek film...but the problem is they don't understand the military.  Putting Kirk in charge of the Enterprise before he ever graduated from the academy, let alone served on other ships...was too much of a stretch.  The rebel without a cause attitude of Kirk in the beginning was kind of unreal as well...for someone to get into the academy.
> 
> I hope the next one is better, but the Brit. has already made politically disparaging remarks so there isn't a lot of hope there for this to be better than the first movie.


I agree.  I also thought it was really odd that Spock ejected his prisoner, Kirk, likely at the time sentencing him to death, had not a convenient Deus Ex Machina appeared in the form of Future Spock.

I will admit, though, that i was able to forgive the movie it's many flaws.  For whatever reason, I enjoyed it, warts and all.  I'm looking forward to the second attempt.  I don't know anything about Cumberbatch, other than that he was a pretty decent Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## arnisador

billc said:


> needed more suit action...I can understand Don Cheadle and Robert Downey wanting a lot of screen time outside of the suits...but it is called Iron Man for a reason.  It would be like Superman not wanting to use his super powers...for 90% of the movie, and then throwing in a bunch just at the end.



Agreed.



> I wanted to like the first Star Trek film...but the problem is they don't understand the military.  Putting Kirk in charge of the Enterprise before he ever graduated from the academy, let alone served on other ships...was too much of a stretch.



Agreed!


----------



## DennisBreene

There is the concept of suspending disbelief. I go to a movie to be entertained and I'm perfectly willing to let the movies premises supersede reality to achieve that. I thought Iron Man 3 had some great 3D moments (one puts you inside a projection of brain circuitry).  Another movie that looks promising is the latest iteration of the "Fast and Furious" franchise.


----------



## jks9199

billc said:


> I wanted to like the first Star Trek film...but the problem is they don't understand the military.  Putting Kirk in charge of the Enterprise before he ever graduated from the academy, let alone served on other ships...was too much of a stretch.  The rebel without a cause attitude of Kirk in the beginning was kind of unreal as well...for someone to get into the academy.


Star Trek as a franchise was never exactly strict about the military structures...  I think the best you could say is that Star Fleet is a loosely paramilitary organization with some resemblance to current naval structures...


----------



## billc

True, but would you hand over a starship with the destructive power of the Enterprise to a troublemaking junior at starfleet academy?


----------



## Steve

billc said:


> True, but would you hand over a starship with the destructive power of the Enterprise to a troublemaking junior at starfleet academy?


Also, don't forget that Kirk wasn't just a troublemaking cadet.  He was a cadet who had been grounded due to an active investigation for a potential integrity violation and not a member of the crew at all.  His appointment as first officer was completely unbelievable.  

The script was very, very flawed.


----------



## billc

It's funny...you would think that with all the money spent on these big blockbusters that things like that would be fixed.  Just asking a guy in the military would go a long way to helping out with that...


----------



## arnisador

Just saw ST2--very good.


----------



## FinneganSquad

OK my friend told me about Deadly Crossing with Steven Seagal and I got it from Red Box last night.  It's AWESOME.  The fight scenes are classic 80's style action and the aikido moves Elijah Kane puts on bad guys are legendary.  

If you think Seagal's stuff has sucked lately (it has), Deadly Crossing is much more like his older stuff like Under Siege, which is a classic as well.  

I'm gonna win some MMA gloves at this facebook Seagal contest, too!  https://www.facebook.com/DeadlyCrossingMovie/app_366745986767245


----------



## Steve

Star Trek 2 was terrific.  

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mauthos

My only question reference ST2 before I go to see it is, did JJ cut down on the amount of lens flare this time round?


----------



## Cirdan

ST2 was excellent and I am not even much of a star trek fan. Highly recomended.


----------



## Steve

Mauthos said:


> My only question reference ST2 before I go to see it is, did JJ cut down on the amount of lens flare this time round?


No.  And I'm not sure if he used an incredibly wide angle lens, or if it was the IMAX 3d screen I saw it on, but there was some distortion at the edges of the screen, where peoples' heads would grow or shrink a little.

I didn't find the lens flare effect distracting, but the slightly odd head sizes sure caught my attention.  

I'm curious to see the film on a regular screen to compare.


----------



## Mauthos

Well even though the lens flare got irratating throughout the first movie, I will take everyones advice so far here that it is definitely worth a watch and try and go and see it sometime soon.


----------



## FinneganSquad

Lol everyone is talking about the lenses used in the new Star Trek but no one comments on the new Seagal movie.  Oh how the mighty have fallen lol.   Star Trek looks great but Deadly Crossing is classic action/martial arts.  Much more relevant


----------



## billc

As more trailers for Man of Steel come out, the new Superman movie keeps rising in my line up of summer movies.  It is also nice that the guy portraying Superman didn't mind appearing in a Hardee's commercial as Superman.  Considering this is his big shot at the top, it is good that he doesn't seem to mind promoting the movie and so far I haven't heard of any bad behavior from the guy.  Hopefully, the Snyder-Nolan combination will make this a Superman movie that fans have been waiting for for a long time.  The Christopher Reeve movie was good for it's time, but the new ability of special effects would make a good story even better.  That balance is hard to achieve, so it will be interesting to see if they achive it...

Zod seems to be a good pick.  I saw the actor in Boardwalk Empire and thought, wow, where else can this guy get an acting job, as "quircky," as he looks and sounds...and it turns out he is going to be the epic villian in the hoped for summer blockbuster...just goes to show how odd show business is...


----------



## DennisBreene

Just saw the latest Fast and Furious.  Some good martial arts moments. And I think it's safe to say that they pretty much blew up, ground up, pulverized, mangled and destroyed everything in sight. It was fun.


----------



## Steve

DennisBreene said:


> Just saw the latest Fast and Furious.  Some good martial arts moments. And I think it's safe to say that they pretty much blew up, ground up, pulverized, mangled and destroyed everything in sight. It was fun.



Agreed.  Saw this the other night with my daughter.  I put this in the same category as the transporter.  Fun, but very silly.  There was one line toward the end that my daughter and I both laughed out loud.  Don't want to spoil it for others, but I wonder of you know the one I'm talking about.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## arnisador

billc said:


> As more trailers for Man of Steel come out, the new Superman movie keeps rising in my line up of summer movies.



Agreed--it looks better with every trailer. Here's hoping for a solid film.


----------



## billc

I saw Star Trek.  It was a good film for fun and spending a couple hours just being entertained.   Seeing it in the theater isn't bad, but you could wait for Red Box or Netflix.

Spoilers...



I'm wondering...if Star Fleet isn't for military purposes...then which fleet is?    The pacifism in the movie, reminisent of 1920a-1930s Europe,  in the face of actual threats from actual enemies, the klingons in this film, and the other aliens in the Star Trek universe kind of call for a "militarized," ...er...military...don't you think?


----------



## TheArtofDave

Iron Man 3 was a great B movie. It was better than Ghost Rider Spirit of Vengeance which was total and utter garbage. Fast 6 was pretty awesome I thought. Man of Steel looks visually stunning but story wise I hope that it is great. I'm interested in Hangover 3 but I'm not going to pay for it I know that much. Oblivion was also interesting and had a decent twist to it. But I felt like the story was just going on and on so I was bored through most it. I hope 2013 brings some good movies. Not a big Star Trek fan so I'll be skipping that. Dark Knight rises was decent but it shouldn't have been 3 hrs. It was a no man's land lazarus pit mix of a story and they totally screwed Robin. I think a nightwing movie would be interesting if they ever explored that mythology. but Avengers wasn't no prize although it had its moments.


----------



## Steve

How do you define a B movie?  Iron man 3 isn't what I'd call low budget.  

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## arnisador

Ghost Rider: Spirit of Vengeance was awful.


----------



## DennisBreene

Steve said:


> Agreed.  Saw this the other night with my daughter.  I put this in the same category as the transporter.  Fun, but very silly.  There was one line toward the end that my daughter and I both laughed out loud.  Don't want to spoil it for others, but I wonder of you know the one I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I can think of several, so I'm not sure which one you mean and don't want to create a spoiler. You can PM me if you want to compare notes.


----------



## Steve

DennisBreene said:


> I can think of several, so I'm not sure which one you mean and don't want to create a spoiler. You can PM me if you want to compare notes.


PM Sent.

Regarding Ghost Rider, the rights have reverted to Marvel/Disney.  Daredevil, too.  I'm hoping that they both, but particularly Daredevil, gets a reboot and some better treatment. Daredevil could be a really awesome, gritty successor to the Dark Knight series.


----------



## billc

Saw the Purge...not a bad movie...probably better for redbox rather than shelling out cash at the theater.

The Anti-American, anti-religious, anti-founding fathers silliness detracted from the enjoyment...but that is better discussed in the Study...


----------



## billc

On Screenrant there is a trailer from Man of Steel sponsored by a cell phone company and I have to say...the movie keeps looking better and better...this weekend...


----------



## Mauthos

I too am thinking about going to see Man of Steel this weekend, looks great, but with so many trailers floating about I am hoping I haven't already seen all of the 'best bits'.


----------



## Steve

Went to see Now You See Me on Saturday.  A fun movie.  I went in with very low expectations based upon the reviews and was pleasantly surprised.  The story doesn't quite hold together, and the conclusion is questionable.  In the plus column, the characters are likable, the story telling is fast paced and there is a pretty good twist in the end.


----------



## arnisador

Steve said:


> Went to see Now You See Me on Saturday.  A fun movie.  I went in with very low expectations based upon the reviews and was pleasantly surprised.



I skipped it because of the reviews but my wife and daughter went and they really liked it.


----------



## billc

I saw Man of Steel.  It was okay, and I guess good enough to get another shot at making a better movie.  If you really like superman, you might want to see it at the theater, but waiting for Redbox or Netflix wouldn't be a bad choice.  It is funny to say that the various trailers packed more emotional impact than most of the actual movie.  The cast was good, the story was too broken up by flashbacks, and certain choices drained emotional impact from important scenes.  They didn't resolve the Zod problem in a way that didn't leave you asking a rather obvious question.  

I'll post later with more discussion and spoilers.


----------



## billc

I saw world war Z, over the holiday.  Not bad, actually. If you waited to see it on Netflix or redbox it wouldn't be a bad way to go.  he movie was interesting and Brad Pitt was good, as he usually is.


----------



## arnisador

It was OK.


----------



## Mauthos

Saw _This is the End_ yesterday and for an over the top film that is quite frankly very silly I found myself laughing along pretty much all the way through.  Great funny film, just don't go expecting too much though.


----------



## arnisador

Same here--I laughed all the way through it but it was somehow less than the sum of its parts.


----------



## billc

Saw RED 2 tonight...good one for red box or cable.  Not a bad movie, just not worth paying the full freight for...

Soooo...Superman and Batman...that will be tough to beat in the summer of 2015...


----------



## arnisador

Excited about that, yeah--and they also said there'd be The Flash with some other JLAer. Meanwhile, Avengers 2: Age of Ultron!


----------



## Transk53

While not a global 2013 release I guess, Ip Man 3 in 3D was something I was very much looking forward to. However a spat between Raymond Wong and Wilson Yip has resulted in Donnie Yen pulling out. Due to the great friendship btween WY and DY, it is unlikely a return will materialise. Who will play Ip Man is interesting, but the film will not be the same. Shame that ego's are not confined to Hollywood.


----------



## billc

Saw "The Wolverine," and it was okay.  

spoilers...

-It didn't use the ninja very well...no real fight between Logan and the passle of ninja.

Don't know why the guy wanted the grandaughter...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

I thought "The Wolverine" was great!!!  Some of the fight scenes were incredible!!!


----------



## billc

I know it would make for a boring movie...but wouldn't Wolverines basic attack be to take whatever the guy is swinging at him across his regenerative skin and adamatium clad bones...and just stick him with his claws?  It seems like he wouldn't need to duck anything and could just wade in.


----------



## Mauthos

Probably could do it that way, but after all it still hurts, so I suppose he would try to fight sensibly to try and minimise the pain, even if ultimately the enemy could not actually kill him outright.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Pacific Rim was great fun!!!


----------



## billc

Was Pacific Rim worth the money or would you wait for redbox or netflix...?


----------



## arnisador

It was pretty good--the effects might be worth seeing it on a larger screen. Much better than you'd expect.


----------



## Steve

If you really liked the old mech anime cartoons, you have to see pacific rim on the bug screen.  The acting is over the top.  The plot is paper thin.  But it is exactly what you want if you're a fan of that genre.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

If you are looking for a fun, cool, exciting film with a fairly predictable plot then Pacific Rim is great!  

I would go and see it again!!!

I mean who doesn't like Giant Robots and Monsters!


----------



## arnisador

It's a great tribute to the old Japanese films! Sequel on the way, I understand.


----------



## billc

I grew up with Godzilla, (of course ) Gamera, Johnny Soko and his Giant Robot, as well as Goldar, Silvar, and Gam...and Methusalah of course...and the Lugo men...so maybe I'll check it out in the theater...thanks for the reviews...


----------



## DennisBreene

Transk53 said:


> While not a global 2013 release I guess, Ip Man 3 in 3D was something I was very much looking forward to. However a spat between Raymond Wong and Wilson Yip has resulted in Donnie Yen pulling out. Due to the great friendship btween WY and DY, it is unlikely a return will materialise. Who will play Ip Man is interesting, but the film will not be the same. Shame that ego's are not confined to Hollywood.



Saw a promo for Ip Man at the theater this weekend, so some variation is scheduled for release.


----------



## DennisBreene

billc said:


> Saw RED 2 tonight...good one for red box or cable.  Not a bad movie, just not worth paying the full freight for...
> 
> Soooo...Superman and Batman...that will be tough to beat in the summer of 2015...



I am a big fan of the Willis/Malcovic duo. It was definitely worth the matinee price and I enjoyed the larger screen but it wouldn't lose much in your home "theater".


----------



## DennisBreene

billc said:


> Saw "The Wolverine," and it was okay.
> 
> spoilers...
> 
> -It didn't use the ninja very well...no real fight between Logan and the passle of ninja.
> 
> Don't know why the guy wanted the grandaughter...



Agree about the ninjas. I did enjoy the Asian style portrayal of the fight scenes.


----------



## ballen0351

Ive never been a big movie guy but I cant wait for this one to come out


----------



## billc

It is interesting to me that with all the heroic stories that have come out of the two theaters in this war, the only movies that seem to get made are our guys getting beaten to a pulp.  Even Jake Tapper, who is probably one of only a few real journalists left, wrote a book about the attack on a forward operation base that was devestated in an attack.  I'm not saying this story and Tapper's story don't contain great heroism...because they both do.  The problem is that there are all kinds of heroic stories from the war effort (Go to Michael Yon's site and you can find them ) and yet...the only movies made in this war are about our guys getting beaten and barely surviving.  Kind of sick in it's own way.  It would be nice if once in a great while, the radical islamist terrorists could be shown to get their asses handed to them the way they are in most encounters with our troops.

The one I can think of off the top of my head would be Zero Dark Thirty, and that was meant to help in the election...

It does look like a good film though...

For example...it would be nice to see a movie about our special forces who fought on horseback against the taliban in the opening days of the Afghan war...now that would make for a good movie...


----------



## Transk53

DennisBreene said:


> Saw a promo for Ip Man at the theater this weekend, so some variation is scheduled for release.



How did it look to you?


----------



## Tommy83

billc said:


> Was Pacific Rim worth the money or would you wait for redbox or netflix...?



I would recommend seeing it on a big screen, but at matinee price.  My boy and I saw it on a Saturday afternoon and it was a fun outing.  Not sure I would have been as pleased at full ride price.  Visual effects were amazing, story pretty predictable.  I was hoping for a little more at the end - but overall a good flick and one worth watching.


----------



## ballen0351

billc said:


> It is interesting to me that with all the heroic stories that have come out of the two theaters in this war, the only movies that seem to get made are our guys getting beaten to a pulp.  Even Jake Tapper, who is probably one of only a few real journalists left, wrote a book about the attack on a forward operation base that was devestated in an attack.  I'm not saying this story and Tapper's story don't contain great heroism...because they both do.  The problem is that there are all kinds of heroic stories from the war effort (Go to Michael Yon's site and you can find them ) and yet...the only movies made in this war are about our guys getting beaten and barely surviving.  Kind of sick in it's own way.  It would be nice if once in a great while, the radical islamist terrorists could be shown to get their asses handed to them the way they are in most encounters with our troops.
> 
> The one I can think of off the top of my head would be Zero Dark Thirty, and that was meant to help in the election...
> 
> It does look like a good film though...
> 
> For example...it would be nice to see a movie about our special forces who fought on horseback against the taliban in the opening days of the Afghan war...now that would make for a good movie...


I believe they are making a movie about Chris Kyle I just hope they don't screw it up.  I know Marcus was very active in making lone survivor so it should be good but with Kyles death I'm not sure who's going to supervise his movie to keep it accurate


----------



## billc

I saw Kick *** 2 today...wait for it to be on cable, and when you have run out of other reruns to watch then you can click on it as you are moving on to other things to click on.  There was actually a really good movie buried somewhere in this movie...it just couldn't get out because the director and writers couldn't get past their immaturity, and lousy story telling.  Jim Carey technically wasn't bad...considering I thought he was going to be pretty bad in it...but they wasted his story.  They forced the nonexistent romance and so didn't have any real romance in it...although that one character who was with the main character was quite fetching in a wild sort of way.

Save your money...even your 1.75 at red box and wait for this one on cable...


----------



## arnisador

We were looking forward to seeing KA 2. Sigh.


----------



## Steve

I'll be taking my teenagers to see it.  I'll let you know what I think.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mauthos

I actually quite enjoyed Kick *** 2, it was fairly faithful to the comic, so unfortunately Jim Carey's character is probably in it as much as he was meant to.  They did steer away from some of the more unsavory aspects of the comic (off-panel rape for example was made fun of in the movie but still a little unpleasent) and they did change the ending to be a little more of the happy ending that the comic does not have.

Overall I think they missed the point a little bit as it doesn't revel in the consequences of the 'super heroes' or 'super villians' as much as the first one, but still a fairly good action flick which is different from the normal superhero films,. Yep, I liked it, but then I do love the comics and the film is, as mentioned, relatively faithful to them.


----------



## DennisBreene

Transk53 said:


> How did it look to you?



Sorry for the late reply. It looked promising.


----------

